# quelle différence entre un écran de télé et un écran d'ordinateur?



## bontempi (31 Août 2007)

bonjour, j'aimerais bien savoir.
si on branche un mac mini ou un macbook sur un moniteur 20 pouces comme on en trouve a 250 euros, est ce qu'on peut s'en servir comme télévision unique?
je pose cette question , car je vais devoir m'acheter une télé , mais je m'acheterais bien un moniteur LCD, qui vaut moins cher, pour m'en servir de télé unique.
est ce que c'est faisable? ou le moniteur risque de s'user plus vite que le ferait une télé, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2007)

A mon avis (mais &#231;a n'est qu'une opinion, hein, rien de s&#233;rieusement &#233;tay&#233, dans ce sens l&#224;, aucun probl&#232;me. Les t&#233;l&#233;viseurs se distinguent des moniteurs (du moins pour les HD-ready) par une r&#233;solution moins &#233;lev&#233;e (ma t&#233;l&#233;, 26 pouces 16/9) affiche au maximum 1370 x 768, ce qui est moins que mon moniteur (17 pouces 4/3) capable lui, de 1280x1024.

Donc afficher la t&#233;l&#233; sur un moniteur ne doit poser aucun probl&#232;me.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Septembre 2007)

La difference se situe au niveau de la resolution.

Mais dans ton cas, il faut pas oublier que si tu veux te servir d'un moniteur LCD pour la TV, il te faut quelque part un tuner TV, c'est &#224; dire un appareil qui soit capable de receptionner les ondes TV. 
Donc soit il le faut sur l'ordi (eye TV ou autre)
Soit en direct branch&#233; sur le moniteur (avec une freebox v5 c'est possible ou d'autre tuner TV)

edit : grill&#233; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Soit en direct branché sur le moniteur (avec une freebox v5 c'est possible ou d'autre tuner TV)



Ça l'est même avec une V3 ou une V4, qui disposent toutes deux d'une prise péritel.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça l'est même avec une V3 ou une V4, qui disposent toutes deux d'une prise péritel.



tout à fait j'avais un peu oublié. vu que je suis dans une zone ou je n'ai pas la TV par ADSL, je passe par la TNT de la Freebox v5.


----------

